# THE Enneagram Reading List



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

A while back, a couple of people started threads asking for which Enneagram books to read. The question comes up every now and then. So, I am compiling a list of Enneagram books and online resources. The books are highly regarded and by credible authors, though it is your responsibility to critically analyze all material, cross-reference authors, and most importantly, avoid hasty literal readings of authors like Naranjo and Maitri. The material is dense and complex. It requires some pre-existing Enneagram knowledge for you to be able to benefit from it. 

I am listing the books, starting with the easier to read and comprehend material to the more complex. I strongly recommend get a hang of the more accessible material, first. 

*
Books:*

1. Essential Enneagram: The Definitive Personality Test and Self-Discovery Guide -- Revised & Updated - David Daniels and Virginia Price 

2. The Wisdom of the Enneagram: The Complete Guide to Psychological and Spiritual Growth for the Nine Personality Types- Riso-Hudson

3. Personality Types: Using the Enneagram for Self-Discovery - Riso-Hudson

4. The Enneagram: Understanding Yourself and the Others in Your Life - Helen Palmer 

5. The Spiritual Dimensions of the Enneagram: Nine Faces of the Soul - Sandra Maitri 

6. The Enneagram of Passions and Virtues: Finding the Way Home - Sandra Maitri

7. The Complete Enneagram: 27 Paths to Greater Self-Knowledge - Beatrice Chestnut

8. Enneatype Structures: Self-Analysis for the Seeker - Claudio Naranjo

9. Character & Neurosis: An Integrative View - Claudio Naranjo 

10. Facets of Unity: The Enneagram of Holy Ideas - A.H. Almaas


*Online Resources:*

N.B. Do not restrict yourself to these when typing. You will be doing yourself a disservice. Online resources are only a starting point, and it's crucial that you get your hands on solid Enneagram material aka good books to truly utilize the system in the best way. 

Also, people typing using the Enneagram Questionnaire (and those helping with typing) are strongly advised to refer to the following resources, considering there's a crap load of misinformation available online. Since I co-created the first questionnaire and have worked on co-editing the second, which is heavily based on the first, I like to see people make good use of the resources available to them rather than relying on poorly written, biased or downright ludicrous descriptions that are widely found on the interwebs. It affects the quality of material disseminated, and therefore, affects the quality of Enneagram discussions on typing threads and other threads. These are some select resources, and it'd benefit you to use them. 


1. Enneagram Article Series 

2. Typewatch Blogspot

3. Ocean Moonshine Enneagram Descriptions 

4. Brief Type Descriptions W/ Passion, Fixation, Virtue and Holy Idea

5. Harmonic Groups - Information to help determine Harmonic Group (competency, reactive, positive outlook)

6. Triads of the Enneagram Explained (Instinctive, Thinking, Feeling)

7. THE Resource Thread for Instinctual Variants and Stackings 

8. A couple of Perc members have been kind enough to post descriptions from Naranjo's Character and Neurosis that are stickied in various E-type sub-forums (1,5,6,7, 8).

9. For information on health levels, disintegration/integration lines and so on , you'll find credible resources listed at the Enneagram Introduction thread . 

If @_TreeBob_ or @_Promethea_ could sticky the thread, that'd be great. It'll be more accessible that way.


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

This is incredibly helpful, thank you!


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

I would strongly like to add this excellent book, Karen A. Webb's _Principles of the Enneagram_. I consider this to be one of the most accessible and comprehensive books that I've read on the Enneagram to date. 

The "mistypes" section is probably the best one I've come across thus far.


If you're looking for a different and fun read, you might also want to check out Thomas Condon and Clarence Thomson's _Enneagram Applications_. It discusses the various enneatypes in the workplace, movies, therapy, literature, etc.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Well I've got the first one - and a very good book that is! I've also got "The enneagram of parenting" by Elizabeth Wagele, which isn't really for advanced study of the enneagram, and I don't 100% agree with everything she says, but there are some funny and interesting pictures that help understand the types, and I like it that the focus is on children.


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll also add in:

The Enneagram by Helen Palmer
The Enneagram in Love and Work - Understanding Your Intimate and Business Relationships by Helen Palmer


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@Saira just posted Naranjo's 3 description here. It's been stickied for ease of access. So, people looking for sources on the type now have another reference. 

Thanks Saira.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

_The Everything Enneagram Book_ by Susan Reynolds 


_The Essential Enneagram_ by David Daniels


_The Enneagram Movie & Video Guide 3.0: How To See Personality Styles in the Movies_
by Thomas Condon


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Excellent thread re: Type 6 anxiety/fear vs. pathological anxiety etc. : 
http://personalitycafe.com/type-6-f...-fear-normal-fear-understanding-type-6-a.html

Thanks @FreeBeer
People ask this all the time. It so belongs in my resource sticky.


----------



## rajAs (Sep 14, 2012)

"The Enneagram: A journey of self-discovery" Beesing, Nogosek, O'Leary

A perfect book for beginners. My first Enneagram book and I still read it sometimes.


----------



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

@_Cosmic Orgasm_ (haha, YES, finally got the chance to type that!) my copy of *The Complete Enneagram: 27 Paths to Greater Self-Knowledge* by Beatrice Chestnut arrived today.

I've only had a chance to skim a few sections, but I think it's a useful reference, in part because how the instinctual variant "reacts" with the core fixation can really alter the surface appearance of a given type (i.e., CP 6). Since I notice a lot of confusion about enneagram results from fixating on the surface defense mechanisms and not the core neuroses, I think understanding the surface/deep duality of the enneagram is useful for dispelling certain stereotypes and misconceptions about the theory.

I've been thinking about "countertypes" for the past couple days (i.e., SP 3), so I was pleasantly surprised to discover that Chestnut goes into this with each type.

Some observations (and musings/questions):



Not any one variant has a monopoly on "countertype." (i.e., [SX 5, 6, 1] [SO 7, 8, 9] [SP 2, 3, 4] are what Chestnut identifies as countertypes).
The countertype of all image types is the SP instinct, which kinda makes sense: because SP tends to value self-sufficiency, independence and the like, relying on a self-image might seem "weak." So the SP 2/3/4 might have that "caring about _appearing_ to not care" thing going on.
I like how the book is organized. Better than Character and Neurosis (sidenote: I still find Naranjo's homeopathy thing bizarre as hell).
I wonder if there's a difference between "countertype" and "countervice." For instance, SP 4 tends not to display its suffering like SX 4, however I've heard SX 4 described as "counterenvy." So...
*SP 4 = Counterimage* (anti-bragging, "suffering in silence," and in it for the long-haul... endurance) whereas
*SX 4 = CounterEnvy *(i.e., glorifying its struggle, triumphs, strength, etc.... like a certain retired friend of ours :wink?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Also, I'd like to add this link: Directional Theory

I feel directional theory/object relations (i.e., power, ideal, approval seeking triads) offers a good complement to harmonic triads; in fact, I would say object relations was important in helping me "get" the theory... This link describes harmonic groups (positive outlook, reactive, competency triads) as more "surface/short-term" related whereas object relations triads are more "hidden/long-term."

I think this harmonic/object-relation duality actually helps explain the somewhat polarizing tendencies and misconceptions surrounding each type. For instance, the 2's surface persona of being the "sunshine-and-buttercups helper" which belies the 2's urge for control, influence, and power _*through*_ other people (i.e., if type 3 is the "marketing orientation" perhaps type 2 is the "networking orientation"?).


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey @_hal0hal0_

Thanks for the book recommendation.

I will address your comments in my Instinctual Variants thread, where they would be more on topic as a proper discussion.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

I concur with @hal0hal0: That book along with Riso & Hudson's phenomenal _Understanding the Enneagram_ and you pretty much get everything enneagram related except for subtypes and of course, tritypes (cuz despite how popular it is on PerC and other typing communities, most E books don't get into that).

I know I have ragged a lot on R & H because I hated _Personality Types_ so much but this book is amazing. It explained so many things - particularly triad theory - one of the best books I've ever read about that.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Socionics - the16types.info - Enneagram Tests and Resources


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

MrShatter said:


> Socionics - the16types.info - Enneagram Tests and Resources





MrShatter said:


> Socionics - the16types.info - Enneagram Tests and Resources


Thanks for your input. However, there are some atrocious links in there. The ones in this thread here have been selected far more carefully. If I wanted a collection of every "popular" resource, no matter how lacking in credible info., my list would have looked like the 16t page. That would have betrayed the point of this thread.

Newbies are especially better off with those shared in this thread. More discerning and experienced Enneagram users can sift through that 16t stuffz without being placed at a disadvantage because they already would have an edge at telling nonsense apart. To be fair, the links under the Enneagram Psychology and Neuroscience sub-heading are Ok. The Instinctual Variants material is covered on my other sticky. Nearly everything else I'd take with more than a handful of salt, especially many of the Type Profiles and the Theory links at the beginning which are terrible.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

double post


----------



## eshall (Oct 13, 2014)

I will let you know if this works for me Thanks and keep posting such a informative blogs


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

I agree with most of this list in the first post but R & H's _Understanding the Enneagram should definitely be on there; I've found it to be extremely helpful._


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

Ah, thank you so much !


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Q & A on Object Relations


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Will be getting these books soon. If anyone has read any of them and has some input, if they were helpful, id really appreciate that. There's a great number of books surrounding the Enneagram, different approaches and ways of looking at type, centres and the nature of false beliefs, it's a great time for evolvement of this ancient symbol, I'm glad to be around as it's all taking off. As I say, I'm planning to get some books that touch the fringes and are a little more alternative than the stuff the community is accustomed to, I do appreciate what's been recommended though and would say it's inspired me to go further a field in some ways. 

Head versus heart and our gut reactions - the twenty-first century enneagram - Michael Hampson. 

My best self - Using the Enneagram to free the soul - Kathleen V Hurley/Theodore E Dobson.

The way of the human: False core and false self - Stephen Wolinsky. 

If anyone has reviews of these, it would be helpful, this books seem quite promising. Or others that head into the abyss...


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Coates, Mona; Searle, Judith. _Sex, Love and Your Personality: The Nine Faces of Intimacy

_I just downloaded this excellent book based on a recommendation from a thread by @MBTI Enthusiast 
http://personalitycafe.com/articles/150265-factors-relationship-compatibility-using-enneagram.html

One of the best things about it is, the description of the subtypes. I now am confident that I am a sexual 5.


----------



## onetonine (Aug 28, 2015)

If anyone has tweens or teens I thought this book was great:

The Enneagram Made Easy by Renee Baron & Elizabeth Wagele

It has little tests at the beginning of each number and funny little drawings. Very easy for them to read.

129


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

I'd like to recommend Herb Pearce's book Enneagram beyond the Basics. As the title suggests, it's aimed at people who already have a basic understanding of the Enneagram, but it's still quite accessible. Anyone who has read some introductory material will have no problem understanding it. Very informative, and fun, too.


----------

